
GaryVee Is Still Preaching the Hustle Gospel in the Middle of a Pandemic - pl0x
https://marker.medium.com/garyvee-is-still-preaching-the-hustle-gospel-in-the-middle-of-a-pandemic-b033b25f0dc
======
anm89
How fragile is your world view that the writing of someone else who's giving
non violent advice is "dangerous".

Every person who holds an idea you don't like is not "dangerous".

People who hurl epithets at free speech are a lot more dangerous in my mind.

~~~
nscalf
Just to pile on this, Gary Vee bettered his life in an ethical way. And then
he shifted what he was talking about to things like picking up free furniture
and selling it for a small profit because that's what people needed to hear to
get themselves on their feet. Guiding other people to be successful in a way
you know is not dangerous...

------
smabie
So many things today are described as 'dangerous', especially ideas and
information. What is truly dangerous is the idea that some information and
thoughts are so dangerous (stuff we don't agree with) that they ought to be
censored, deplatformed, banned from the internet, whatever.

I try to remind myself that people say crazy stuff for clicks all the time and
that they probably have a more reasonable and nuanced opinion in person. Even
so, I'm scared that the zeitgeist is moving towards absolutism, intolerance,
censorship, etc.

------
superfamicom
I believe a lot of folks are upset at "hustle culture" in the sense of
overworking as exploitation. If you want to hustle and work hard for yourself,
that is an amazing and aspirational model for many other people- but make sure
you are hustling for your own success, not for someone else's success.

~~~
jennasys
In addition to the "hustle" motivation, he also evangelizes not treating your
employees or team like crap, and espouses the "be a leader not a boss" mantra.
Nothing I've seen from him advocates using other people for your own success
without making sure you are also considering _their_ success as well. He
actually speaks against exploitation like that.

------
pmdulaney
He preaches the so-called Hustle Gospel because Belarus, the country he is
from, severely persecutes followers of the the true Gospel -- you know, the
one about peace with God through faith in Jesus Christ?

